# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Nosiljke za roditelje koji s djecom bježe od rata

## Danci_Krmed

Dragi roditelji,
vjerojatno ste se, kao i mi, u posljednje vrijeme pitali na koji način možete pomoći roditeljima koji sa svojom djecom bježe od rata na Bliskom istoku.
Svakodnevno možemo vidjeti fotografije izbjeglih roditelja koji na dugom putu s mukom nose svoju djecu, zaostaju u koloni, djeca im umorna teško spavaju na rukama. 
Izbjeglicama koje nose sa sobom malu djecu od velike pomoći bile bi dječje nosiljke. Najveći je razlog da se u gužvi ne odvoje od djeteta, da im nitko ne može uzeti dijete, te da prilikom kretanja imaju slobodne ruke za držanje druge djece ili nošenje stvari. Na taj način bi i imali barem jednu čistu podlogu na koju mogu staviti djecu kad negdje zastanu odmoriti se.
Roditelji u Hrvatskoj koji su sami iskusili praktičnost nosiljki, dobro znaju koliko bi one olakšale i inače teško putovanje djeci i roditeljima izbjeglicama. Stoga Vas pozivamo da donirate svoje nosiljke koje Vam više nisu potrebne i pošaljete ih onima kojima su životno važne.
Roda – Roditelji u akciji i humanitarna udruga ADRA Hrvatska organiziraju prikupljanje rabljenih dječjih nosiljki te njihovu isporuku u Makedoniju ili Grčku, odnosno na mjesta na kojima sada počinju daljnji transferi za Europsku uniju.
Dobrodošle su bilo kakve vrste nosiljki – marame, slingovi, mei-tai, strukturirane nosiljke ili klokanice. Ako ih imate, molimo Vas da uz nosiljku priložite slikovne upute za korištenje.
Roditelje koji žele donirati nosiljke pozivamo da ih donesu u udrugu Roda (Čanićeva 14, Zagreb), od 8:30 do 16:30 h ili u trgovinu udruge Roda, „Rodin let“ (Ilica 133, Zagreb) od 9 do 19 h svakog radnog dana ili da ih o svom trošku pošalju na gore navedene adrese.
Akcija traje do kraja rujna.
Molimo da nam donosite i šaljete samo nosiljke jer nismo u prilici primiti i organizirati slanje ostalih stvari o kojima nam pišete (robica, hrana).
Iskreno i srdačno zahvaljujemo!
Roda i ADRA

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Svaka čast na ideji.
Šaljem maramu.

----------


## zutaminuta

Svaka čast na akciji! Ne mogu darivati ove koje imam jer će mi trebati, ali vidjet ću što se da nabaviti preko njuškala rabljeno (tako sam i sebi uzela).

----------


## modra galica

Podržavam! Bravo Rode po milijuniti put!
Šaljem sutra ring sling, elastičnu i strukturiranu!

----------

